# Notable Pipe Smokers



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Legend


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ummm, Jim Inks...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Another Legend


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

ebnash said:


> Ummm, Jim Inks...


But of course.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Fusion said:


> Another Legend


The King


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Ummm, Jim Inks...


Here he is, looking good Jim


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

How about this fella?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

The Professor himself: J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice thread.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

How about this guy?

Albert Einstein


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

don't forget this guy, the original sleuth! There so very many!


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tried to post a pic, but it's too much trouble because the pics are either too big or I get code. I give up!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

An American Icon


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

...








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mr. Mark Twain...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Lee Von Cleef,


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> How about this fella?


Was that right after they cut off his ear?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

How bout this guy....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Hickorynut said:


> How bout this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Ya!

Don't remember his real name, but he was Canon, in a hit TV Detective Show, way back in the day!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Oh Ya!
> 
> Don't remember his real name, but he was Canon, in a hit TV Detective Show, way back in the day!


And Marshall Dillon on the early Gunsmoke radio shows! Someone we admire has a couple of his pipes 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Lee Von Cleef,
> View attachment 258816


He was one of my favorites, way back in the day. I cannot recall, ever seeing a movie, he was in, that he did not smoke his pipe, in many, many scenes.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Cant forget this guy


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll post this one for @JimInks 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> How bout this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @JimInks has a lot of Mr Conrad's pipes


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

The 38th President of the United States Gerald Ford aka Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Was that right after they cut off his ear?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Yup. I wonder why he didn't just "paint in" his missing ear? :grin2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

MarshWheeling said:


> The 38th President of the United States Gerald Ford aka Mr. Nice Guy.


When he left the white house he became a director of the company i worked at for 20 years


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

This one is for @huffer33. I thought it was his wife. Turns out it was only Andy MacDowell.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I was thinking back on what I used to read for fun as a kid and I remembered that I would read book after book of Peanuts cartoons. I totally forgot how much I was into Peanuts...Mad Magazine too...


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jacques Cousteau


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Fusion said:


> @*JimInks* has a lot of Mr Conrad's pipes


I have two. Wish I had more.

I tried to post that photo, but I couldn't size it down to fit the space limit here. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Michaleen Oge Flynn aka Barry Fitzgerald from the movie The Quiet Man. The movie starred John Wayne and the beautiful Scarlett O' Hara


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting how much Norman Rockwell looks like Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Death Wish


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sammy with a Falcon, must be smoking a Lakeland Blend :grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

It's interesting how many distinguished men from the golden age of movies (not to mention art, politics and science) chose to be photographed smoking a pipe. It was obviously meant to connote manliness, sophistication, intelligence and style. What do you think fellow pipers: does it still have that connotation? (Present company excluded of course—we of course confer classiness on the pipe, not the other way around!)


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> It's interesting how many distinguished men from the golden age of movies (not to mention art, politics and science) chose to be photographed smoking a pipe. It was obviously meant to connote manliness, sophistication, intelligence and style. What do you think fellow pipers: does it still have that connotation? (Present company excluded of course-we of course confer classiness on the pipe, not the other way around!)


I sure hope so! I need all the help I can get! :vs_laugh:
I don't know that I have seen another pipe smoker 'out in the wild' occasionally I will see someone in there car with a cigar.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I sure hope so! I need all the help I can get! :vs_laugh:
> I don't know that I have seen another pipe smoker 'out in the wild' occasionally I will see someone in there car with a cigar.


Ran into a guy at Lowe's a while back. I was puffin away on my "truck pipe", I looked over and saw that guy doin the same.. needless to say it was a half hour conversation on different blends we liked..

That was my only sighting of a free range piper ...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Piper said:


> It's interesting how many distinguished men from the golden age of movies (not to mention art, politics and science) chose to be photographed smoking a pipe. It was obviously meant to connote manliness, sophistication, intelligence and style. What do you think fellow pipers: does it still have that connotation? (Present company excluded of course-we of course confer classiness on the pipe, not the other way around!)


We are all that and a bag of chips!!! We are also known to be critical thinkers.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

"And that's the way it is"


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

MarshWheeling said:


> We are all that and a bag of chips!!! We are also known to be critical thinkers.


Considering we're treated as pariahs by our more enlightened neighbors, I'd say we're independent thinkers too LOL!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Maybe along with everything else, pipers are old souls. One of the reasons we connect with it is because it's old fashioned and represents simpler times.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Maybe along with everything else, pipers are old souls. One of the reasons we connect with it is because it's old fashioned and represents simpler times.


And there's a comfort level with pipe smoking that cigarettes and cigars really can't match. When you smoke them, they are forever gone, but a pipe will always remain with you like an old friend.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Don Van Vliet AKA Captain Beefheart


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Author William Faulkner


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Philosopher Albert Camus


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Walt Disney


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Blues Legend Albert King*


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Grandma MarshWheeling


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

MarshWheeling said:


> Grandma MarshWheeling


Is that really the grandma? That's pretty cool.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma MarshWheeling
> ...


No but I thought it would be good for a few laughs.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Author/Journalist Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

MarshWheeling said:


> No but I thought it would be good for a few laughs.


lol, well, you never know. Although now thinking about it, doing the math, she'd probably be great-grandma. I think. What do I know? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> > No but I thought it would be good for a few laughs.
> ...


Great grandma preferred chewing tobacco. Lol


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

MarshWheeling said:


> Great grandma preferred chewing tobacco. Lol


got a pic?:smile2:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Novelist Christopher Morley
*Wrote 'The Haunted Bookshop' which the tobacco was named after.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Wonder if this one went to the moon, i mean the pipe not Buzz, we know he did


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Great thread!

Not sure what tobacco he’s smoking lol! No pun intended


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Olecharlie said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Not sure what tobacco he's smoking lol! No pun intended


LOL, judging by the volume of smoke, I'm guessing not tobacco! Whatever it is, though, it did no harm to his voice!


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if Carroll O'Connor was a pipe smoker, but* Bill Gillespie *sure was:


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

The Babe


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you guys remember that famous local news anchorman from San Diego who ended up reporting for GNN, the first ever 24 hours news channel?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Do you guys remember that famous local news anchorman from San Diego who ended up reporting for GNN, the first ever 24 hours news channel?


Wasn't his name Ron or something like that


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Do you guys remember that famous local news anchorman from San Diego who ended up reporting for GNN, the first ever 24 hours news channel?


We owe him a lot. His humility, intellect and competence did a lot for the image of pipe smokers. Big fan of that pipe too. Just the thing for running errands or going out of an evening!


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Author A.A. Milne*


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

My Three Sons Fred MacMurray


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Project Bluebook's Dr. Hynek


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Orson Welles*


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scap said:


> Project Bluebook's Dr. Hynek
> View attachment 260066


I had to Google this gentleman. Very impressive. A scientist of high integrity, curiosity and rigor. Glad you brought him to our attention.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> I had to Google this gentleman. Very impressive. A scientist of high integrity, curiosity and rigor. Glad you brought him to our attention.:vs_cool:


You bet. Was watching some show that was talking about him and saw the pipe in the pics.

In that era, pipes were so common place it's surprising they aren't more prevalent today.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Lou Gehrig AKA The












Iron Horse


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I was reading an article about J.D. Salinger this morning and discovered that he smoked pipes for over fifty years. Even after he quit, he liked holding a pipe in his hand. The article had no picture of him smoking but it did have this picture of his pipes on display at the NY Public Library. Salinger grew up in New York but moved to Cornish, NH at age 46 to avoid the consequences of fame after the success of Catcher in the Rye. Catcher still sells a million copies a year! Can't imagine anyone escaping from fame nowadays. :smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Can't recall if anyone posted William Faulkner


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Can't believe I forgot this one...


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> I was reading an article about J.D. Salinger this morning and discovered that he smoked pipes for over fifty years. Even after he quit, he liked holding a pipe in his hand. The article had no picture of him smoking but it did have this picture of his pipes on display at the NY Public Library. Salinger grew up in New York but moved to Cornish, NH at age 46 to avoid the consequences of fame after the success of Catcher in the Rye. Catcher still sells a million copies a year! Can't imagine anyone escaping from fame nowadays. :smile2:


I disliked having to read books in high school, but Catcher in the Rye was one I enjoyed. And that's a cool way to store your pipes. I can imagine that sitting on a desk littered with paper stained by the bottom of coffee cups, an old typewriter, and a half a bottle of booze....


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

JtAv8tor said:


> Can't recall if anyone posted Mr. Hemingway yet


This is William Faulkner not Hemingway


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

cory1984 said:


> This is William Faulkner not Hemingway


So it is, can't believe the interwebs. Thanks


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Actor/Comedian Moe Howard*


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I disliked having to read books in high school, but Catcher in the Rye was one I enjoyed. And that's a cool way to store your pipes. I can imagine that sitting on a desk littered with paper stained by the bottom of coffee cups, an old typewriter, and a half a bottle of booze....


I agree. That sounds pretty good.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Coach Howard Schnellenberger


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark Twain


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Tony Benn British Politician.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Anson Mount

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Bobby Darin


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Jacques-Yves Cousteau

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bass player Donald "Duck" Dunn. I remember him from the movie "The Blues Brothers."


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Supreme Court Justice Anthony Scalia


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Professional Golfer Darren Clarke


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Theodor Geisel (Dr. Seuss) *


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Arnold


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Used this in another thread.. tis the season( now from July to January apparently)









Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Actor Jack Lemmon


----------



## swmalone78 (Nov 10, 2019)

Author and general curmudgeon Edward Abbey.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*American jazz saxophonist and composer John William Coltrane*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Elvis Presley (Continued)

















*


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

cory1984 said:


> *American jazz saxophonist and composer John William Coltrane*





cory1984 said:


> *Elvis Presley (Continued)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coltrane and the King-who knew!:smile2:


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

In season 3 of The Crown, Harold Wilson, the first Labor PM, tells Queen Elizabeth that he actually prefers smoking cigars but, because cigars are associated with the upper class, he's forced to smoke a pipe!


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

The one and only Mickey Rooney


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Classic Bugs Bunny :grin2:


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Musician and babe Gina Roode


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Billy Ball!!'


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Manager Sparky






Anderson


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Admiral Richard Byrd smoking a MM Cob in Antarctica.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

It is amazing at all the women that smoked pipes in the early 1900’s
Worth a notable mention!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Olecharlie said:


> It is amazing at all the women that smoked pipes in the early 1900's
> Worth a notable mention!


Hmm, wonder if that was a signal like the key ring on the belt???


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

English comedian, writer, actor, author, and Monty Python member, Graham Chapman.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Scap said:


> Hmm, wonder if that was a signal like the key ring on the belt???


I'm gonna pretend like I don't know what you're talking about :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cory1984 said:


> I'm gonna pretend like I don't know what you're talking about :vs_laugh:


The key ring thing is a real signal...


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Scap said:


> The key ring thing is a real signal...


Exactly why I was saying I will pretend to not know what you're talking about, because unfortunately I do lol. I used to think people wore them to look outdoorsy, now we know better. One of those things you can't unlearn.....:serious:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cory1984 said:


> Exactly why I was saying I will pretend to not know what you're talking about, because unfortunately I do lol. I used to think people wore them to look outdoorsy, now we know better. One of those things you can't unlearn.....:serious:


As a kid, I always associated the retractable key chain with authority. Never once did I think it meant something else until I heard what the slang term is for one....then the lightbulb exploded. Lol.


----------



## swmalone78 (Nov 10, 2019)

Scap said:


> As a kid, I always associated the retractable key chain with authority. Never once did I think it meant something else until I heard what the slang term is for one....then the lightbulb exploded. Lol.


Apparently I need to google this. I don't recall every hearing about this, but perhaps a regional or generational thing.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

swmalone78 said:


> Apparently I need to google this. I don't recall every hearing about this, but perhaps a regional or generational thing.


nah...not a regional or generational thing :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Che Guevara with a pipe, Usually he has a Cigar in his pics


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

District Attorney Jim Garrison


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't know who these guys are, but I think they deserve some recognition!


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*William Clark Gable - *American film actor, often referred to as "The King of Hollywood"


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

cory1984 said:


> *William Clark Gable - *American film actor, often referred to as "The King of Hollywood"


Never heard of him....is he related to Abe Froman? The sausage king of Chicago?

Funny thing is "sausage king" didn't have such a negative sound to it when I was a kid watching Ferris Bueller's Day Off for the first time. Call someone a sausage king now, and you're likely to get punched. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a gif of Paul Newman smoking a pipe in one of his best, though less famous, movies, The Young Philadelphians. I've watched it three times over the last year on TCM. It's that good.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Frank Sinatra








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I believe Pierce Brosnon smoked a few pipes in his 007 roles.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Marlon Brando was seen with pipes, cigars, and cigarettes his entire life.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Humphrey Bogart








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess it's ok since Colin posted Che Guevara. Last one I can think of not mentioned already is Joseph Stalin, he was a deep thinker of diabolical proportions.....








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sylvester Stallone*


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

The pipe in the bottom picture of Sylvester Stallone looks like a US import Castello sea rock—which makes sense for the Italian Stallion.:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> The pipe in the bottom picture of Sylvester Stallone looks like a US import Castello sea rock-which makes sense for the Italian Stallion.:wink2:


Hmm, I was thinking maybe a Radice Bark?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Either way, it's appropriate for the Italian Stallion.:smile2:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Swiss psychiatrist Carl Gustav Jung*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Spanish painter, sculptor, printmaker, ceramicist and theater designer - **Pablo Ruiz Picasso*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Nolan Bushnell
*
*Creator of the Atari game Pong & Chuck E. Cheese Pizza Time Theatre*

C


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Multitasking at its best


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

zcziggy said:


> Multitasking at its best


Hilarious, though I suspect photoshopped!:smile2:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

MarshWheeling said:


> The Babe


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

John Evan & Ian Anderson 1974


----------

